# Do You Like Participating In Polls ?



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

*Do you like participating in polls ?*​
Yes753.85%No323.08%WTF ?323.08%


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Well do you ?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

do you pay for polling ? 
.

.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

It depends on the poll... some of them are senseless because either the question isn't asked right or the answer choices are too limited.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

SInce "Kiss my ***" isnt an answer, I am not voting!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

What Dayhiker said! -- Tex


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Jakerock said:


> SInce "Kiss my ***" isnt an answer, I am not voting!


 LOL!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I agree with dayhiker.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I refuse to participate in any poll.

So, I voted no.









LGD


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Agree with Dayhiker.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Imperial said:


> do you pay for polling ?
> .
> 
> .


Someone might just pay for that though.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

No, they go on indefinitely on a forum like this. There needs to be an end


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

pop shot said:


> No, they go on indefinitely on a forum like this. There needs to be an end


You can easily set a start and finish date when you create them, but no one ever does.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Don't you think that many of the people who do not like polls will not respond with a vote, period.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

AJW said:


> Don't you think that many of the people who do not like polls will not respond with a vote, period.


We wont know unless the vote that they wont









so far we know 3 don't like to.... besides who knows if people participate in polls even though they dont like to









LGD


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

A good indicator of the true response to a poll, could be the stats on this topic. At this time it has had 284 viewing with 13 responses. I'm not sure what a low response like this tells you, if anything.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

It tells me that nobody cares and I should just quit, leave here and go start my own forum.


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

It depends on the type of poll.


----------

